# Reds this morning



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Got on some good redfish action in the marsh this morning despite the poor tide and moon phase. Most fish were caught crawling in 4-6" of water. I caught a one while poling a spartina shoreline casting to wakes. This is my buddy with his first red on fly.
















one of mine

All fish were caught on grizzly seaducers.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

Great fish!


----------

